# ** Mudd Jam 4 VIDEO- Southern Mudd Junkies**



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is our latest video from Mudd Jam 4 at River Run! Man was it an awesome ride!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Awesome as always, all I ever hear on these new popo's is axles and diff problems on 850's but y'all's seems to hold together lol unless you hide the evidence lol.....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice :rockn:


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

Awesome one again!!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

lilbigtonka said:


> Awesome as always, all I ever hear on these new popo's is axles and diff problems on 850's but y'all's seems to hold together lol unless you hide the evidence lol.....


All you hear on these forums are the troubles guys have from polaris or canam or whatever you ride. The thing is there are twice as many guys out there that don't have issues with there machines as well. I'm not getting in to brand bashing. The 850's in our group have been solid bikes. Proper maintenance goes a long ways.

---------- Post added at 07:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 PM ----------

Thanks though guys!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i def agree with ya on that statement....your bikes do look solid and i believe if i got a new one it would be a popo.....


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Very nice as always!


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Great video


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

They don't cut them Popo's any slack. I gotta hand it to them there. I've seen it first hand. 
Another great video guys. It looks like I missed a great ride. Dang fuel pump.


----------



## Clint Mo' (Mar 19, 2013)

Bad ***! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Another great video!!


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Awesome vid bud


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks guys! If you have never been to River Run I highly recommend going to check it out. It was one of the nicest parks I have been to yet. They have a little bit of everything out there.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^River Run is my favorite park so far... and like always, awesome vid! :rockn:
I wish I couldve made that ride. I hope to make it back to RR soon, I went a couple months ago.


----------

